# Dragon Noodle Sauce?



## giggler (Jun 23, 2017)

The recipe for the sauce for these noodles seems a bit odd.

It seems like way too much Sesame oil. 

!/2 cup oil is the whole little bottle they sell at my store for 5 bux!

am I buying the correct Sesame oil? It is very strong flavored, and I use it very sparingly in stir fries.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.

Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES


----------



## CraigC (Jun 23, 2017)

giggler said:


> The recipe for the sauce for these noodles seems a bit odd.
> 
> It seems like way too much Sesame oil.
> 
> ...



The total amount of liquid is 10oz, not including the chili oil. the sesame oil used is only 4oz. Sounds about right to me. The dish is called Sesame Noodles after all. We buy large bottles of Sesame oil at the Asian market as we use it often.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2017)

That seems like a lot to me, too. I'd put together the other ingredients and then add sesame oil to your taste.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 23, 2017)

That recipe seems WAAAAAY off to me!

Way too much sauce for only a pound of noodles.  And it's missing sugar

Look at this one instead

Simple Sesame Noodles | The Pioneer Woman


----------



## Just Cooking (Jun 23, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> That seems like a lot to me, too. I'd put together the other ingredients and then add sesame oil to your taste.




Voice of reason...  I frequently adjust ingredients for sauces and marinades...  


Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2017)

I use this recipe from the Dragon Lady and it's right the way it is.  The noodles absorb a lot of liquid.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 23, 2017)

jennyema said:


> That recipe seems WAAAAAY off to me!
> 
> Way too much sauce for only a pound of noodles.  And it's *missing sugar*
> 
> ...



The ingredient list calls for 1/4 C sugar.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 23, 2017)

The Dragon Lady recipe is exactly right and it's one of the few recipes I've followed to the letter for several years. They are perfect every time for us. 

Naturally, you can do whatever you want, but it won't be Dragon Lady noodles.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 23, 2017)

giggler said:


> The recipe for the sauce for these noodles seems a bit odd.
> 
> It seems like way too much Sesame oil.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. There's the toasted sesame oil, which is quite expensive and the untoasted, which is quite reasonable. Which one is it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2017)

taxlady said:


> I was wondering the same thing. There's the toasted sesame oil, which is quite expensive and the untoasted, which is quite reasonable. Which one is it?



I buy this stuff:


----------

